# I lost my UB tracker after fixing



## redcatstar (30 Apr 2016)

Hi I went from a flexible tracker for life of the loan with ub to a fixed rate in march 2006
Fixed again in 2008 no tracker on form in 2010 we fixed again there was a flexible rate with lvp included still haven't  a clue what it means.  Does  it sound like we will be included in CB investigation.  I have been trying since July 2015 to get info from ub
They never even answered my 2 emails of complaint sent in Dec 15 and Jan 16.


----------



## notabene (30 Apr 2016)

Yeah there are no automated replies to customer service, but look at it this way, if comes to it you're building a record of how difficult they are to deal with.

They will have to issue you with a final letter of complaint or they are obstructing you From taking a case to the financial ombudsman and that is very important, you don't want to be outside the six years doing that. I would try again and tell them that the situation is, you either need them to correct their mistake immediately or you need a final response letter to issue complaint proceedings with the fso.  Give them a deadline, 7 days say, and if they do not do it, you will be contacting your legal representative.  The key here obviously is that you have to be willing to do that - and then do it if they don't either fix the mistake or provide the letter

I had a similar situation with them in march over confirming review and was promised a call back by someone more senior which didn't come, did this, and had a call with in a few hours, now i still ended up going to the barrister, as the more senior person was entirely unhelpful, but the threat got someone on the phone.

Your other option is to forget fso and if you are sure you have a case just sue them for breach of contract, ie they failed to fulfil the condition of your contract whereby they promised you a particular interest rate but either way you've got to start one of them before your six year deadline is up. It is highly possible that the bank are dragging it out to take you outside this limit

A third option is to file a complaint with the fso saying you can't get your final response letter


----------



## redcatstar (30 Apr 2016)

Yes I emailed fso saying ub asked had fso asked was I part of the project which ub couldn't tell me   whether i was or not anyway they said they couldn't  give me a date due to central bank looking into ub and trackers. All this  i sent by email to fso plus a copy of my emails of complaint  which are now over the 40 days ub have to answer.  I'm afraid I'm probably over the 6 yr period seeing as I fixed in 06


----------



## roncondon (30 Apr 2016)

redcatstar said:


> Yes I emailed fso saying ub asked had fso asked was I part of the project which ub couldn't tell me   whether i was or not anyway they said they couldn't  give me a date due to central bank looking into ub and trackers. All this  i sent by email to fso plus a copy of my emails of complaint  which are now over the 40 days ub have to answer.  I'm afraid I'm probably over the 6 yr period seeing as I fixed in 06


How Long did you fix for ? 6 yr rule should not start till end of fixed rate


----------



## redcatstar (30 Apr 2016)

roncondon said:


> How Long did you fix for ? 6 yr rule should not start till end of fixed rate


First till 2008 then till 2010 but I believe there was a flexible  option on that one with ltv which I did not understand so fixed again till 2012


----------



## notabene (30 Apr 2016)

That just means that your interest rate depends on how much you are borrowing versus what the property is worth so if you borrowed >80 of value you would pay x rate, <50 of value you pay y rate, for example, usually a better rate if your loan is a lower percentage of the value.

If fixed for a second time in 2010, you are probably ok as 6 years should be from finish in 2012


----------



## notabene (30 Apr 2016)

redcatstar said:


> Yes I emailed fso saying ub asked had fso asked was I part of the project which ub couldn't tell me   whether i was or not anyway they said they couldn't  give me a date due to central bank looking into ub and trackers. All this  i sent by email to fso plus a copy of my emails of complaint  which are now over the 40 days ub have to answer.  I'm afraid I'm probably over the 6 yr period seeing as I fixed in 06



You started a complaint with the fso?
Ulster then asked if fso had asked were you part of the examination? But they couldn't tell you or give date? Is that correct?


----------



## redcatstar (30 Apr 2016)

notabene said:


> That just means that your interest rate depends on how much you are borrowing versus what the property is worth so if you borrowed >80 of value you would pay x rate, <50 of value you pay y rate, for example, usually a better rate if your loan is a lower percentage of the value.
> 
> If fixed for a second time in 2010, you are probably ok as 6 years should be from finish in 2012


2010 was the third time we fixed
Did I lose the right to the tracker in2010 though as there was a flexible option with LTV  . Yes UB asked were we part of the project but couldn't tell me if we were or what date we would find out


----------



## notabene (30 Apr 2016)

They weren't offering trackers then, that was a variable rate you were offered.

if your original mortgage documents said it was for the life of the mortgage,  then no you didn't.

They won't commit to anything, my confirmation letter last week just stated the central bank's next deadline which is the end of September, but I have emailed again for further clarification. If they have confirmed you are part of the examination then they will be reviewing your case.


----------



## redcatstar (30 Apr 2016)

notabene said:


> You started a complaint with the fso?
> Ulster then asked if fso had asked were you part of the examination? But they couldn't tell you or give date? Is that correct?[/Q





notabene said:


> They weren't offering trackers then, that was a variable rate you were offered.
> 
> if your original mortgage documents said it was for the life of the mortgage,  then no you didn't.
> 
> They won't commit to anything, my confirmation letter last week just stated the central bank's next deadline which is the end of September, but I have emailed again for further clarification. If they have confirmed you are part of the examination then they will be reviewing your case.





notabene said:


> They weren't offering trackers then, that was a variable rate you were offered.
> 
> if your original mortgage documents said it was for the life of the mortgage,  then no you didn't.
> 
> They won't commit to anything, my confirmation letter last week just stated the central bank's next deadline which is the end of September, but I have emailed again for further clarification. If they have confirmed you are part of the examination then they will be reviewing your case.


No they have not told me I am part of the examination they are just avoiding me like the plague, hopefully I will be, we fixed in march 2006


----------



## redcatstar (3 May 2016)

Hi notabene
Rang the UB complaints department this morning and they have confirmed I am part of the mortgage tracker examination so I suppose now it's just a waiting game


----------



## notabene (3 May 2016)

good stuff, better to be in than not - hopefully you won't have to wait too long.


----------



## rodger (3 May 2016)

It's just a waiting game now.

The CB of Ireland has said it will run this year and conclude next year.

We can but wait and see.


----------

